# A&E



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This from a dude at NPS:



A & E is mapped on GB-600, it should be authorized by Thursday at the latest. We are waiting for some equipment from A & E. As soon as it is available, I will post it. A & E will stay in any previous package it was in and will be added to the Absolute Digital Package. 920's will need a soft reset to map the channel.


----------

